

Show HN: s0rce - A New Approach to News - rndmize

s0rce is a new kind of news site - one that focuses on factual information and data, breaks out of the standard article format, and seeks to better integrate users in the creation of content. We recommend starting with one of our more complete issue/event pages:<p>http://s0rce.com/issue-event/republican-primary<p>A more detailed introduction to s0rce can be found here: http://s0rce.com/blog/post/fixing-the-news<p>We're a two person team, so some aspects of the site and content are incomplete - news is a lot of work. Feedback and contributions are welcome (try clicking the [!] links).
======
alias1
Clickable links: <http://s0rce.com> <http://s0rce.com/issue-event/republican-
primary> <http://s0rce.com/blog/post/fixing-the-news>

------
sgdougan
Dude Adrian this website's the shit. Yo, and if you're looking for really cool
ways of presenting data, look up this guy [http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-
Evidence-Edward-R-Tufte/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Evidence-
Edward-R-Tufte/dp/0961392177/ref=pd_sim_b_6)

------
hyperdreams
Recent news says "Something here" and "Another headline." I'm assuming that'll
be something similar to a recent news feed related to your Issues and Events
page? Or is that for more general news?

------
mikecane
There is no Visual Data for "Copyright and Piracy Legislation."

~~~
rndmize
Finding reliable data for that one has been a lot of trouble; there's a
variety of ideas as far as what constitutes music sales, and many of the
useful numbers are behind RIAA and IFPI paywalls.

